# how to make kif (keef?) into hash



## joegrow22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if there was a way you can convert your kif (keef?) to hash.  I was thinking maybe squeezing it against 2 books or something for a while, but i was also thinking maybe it needs a little heat?  What is the best way?  Help me out guys.


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if you guys knew how to turn some kif into some hash.  Can you just squeezing it by keeping it in your shoe, or is heat required?  Thanks guys


----------



## greenthumberish (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL, technically, i suppose kif is hash......it's just not compacted. I reckon you could use the athletes foot method, or you could just slap it into some plastic wrap, and put it under yer mattress at night for the weight, kinda like flattening out a flower, that way you're not getting atheletes tongue when smoking, and it doesn't taste like goldbond medicated powder when you smoke it.


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Greenthumb,
I actually found out that heat is required in order for it to be considered "HasH'.  Kief is not hash.  That is why it is called Kief.  Hash is a more goey, hard like substance, and you can't just squeeze it hard to make kief into hash.  You need to apply heat so the actually chemicalls go through a different type of bonding, so the chemical structure of the THC actually changes.  They say that it is Hash is actually stronger, but i am not sure if that is true.


----------



## greenthumberish (Aug 2, 2009)

Then explain bubble hash, which is made using ice water


----------



## greenthumberish (Aug 2, 2009)

oh, forgot to add, hash is only as good as the plant it comes from...if you take crappy C-Grade weed, and process the trichomes off of it, it may take less hits off the hash it produces to get an effect, but does that make it better? I reckon it's just the same high as before, only condensed so you don't have to smoke 2 bowls for nice head. It'll still be C-grade hash


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 2, 2009)

That is why it is called bubble hash, not just "hash", like most all other hashes.  Plus, when it is taken off by the water, the water smooshes the thc crystals and allows them to dry together, rather than just being powdery.


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

the ice is simply used to freeze the trichomes so they are brittle and easily broken off and collected.  At THAT point, it is "IMO" still a form of keif. Pressing it provides the required "heat" to meld it together and form _"hash"_..


----------

